# Mittens or gloves



## UnseenMartine (Feb 2, 2013)

Ive always been riding with gloves but have noticed all my friends ride with mittens. i think they look beter especially with all the cool colors and funny designs companies like neff have done with there mittens.

i picked up a pair and am going to try them out

Another pair i used were danny davis's analg mittens which were really cool!

*what are your preferences and opinions ?*


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I like mittens. Your dexterity is already pretty limited while wearing gloves, so I opt for the warmth and comfort of mittens.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it's really just a matter of opinion. I don't think there's any actual evidence to support either side. SOme people say gloves are warmer, some say mittens. One thing is for sure, is that gloves seem alot easier to fiddle around your shit with. I think that the lobster gloves seem to be the best of both worlds. Pointer/thumb each have their own sleeves and the other3 fingers are grouped in a half mitten type setup. I've only used gloves, and just bought a pair of mittens that havn't arrived yet so I'll have my own opinion shortly.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mittens are definitely warmer. Less surface area with the same insulation will be warmer.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

UnseenMartine said:


> Ive always been riding with gloves but have noticed all my friends ride with mittens. i think they look beter especially with all the cool colors and funny designs companies like neff have done with there mittens.
> 
> i picked up a pair and am going to try them out
> 
> ...


It looks like you typed that wearing mittens...


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

To me it's mittens for brutal cold days. By not having open space between your fingers they stay warmer. Not a huge fan of mittens but use em when they are needed. Other than that most times it gloves. 

My only real preference is under gloves / mitts, I can't stand over gloves / mitts of any type. Makes me mental to pull my gloves or mits over the cuff of my jacket. It's a personal preference, neither one is better than the other really. 

As for mitts I prefer and use, Burton AK Oven Mitts, under-style. Mad warm and gore-tex wind blocker and primaloft makes em totally worth the high price. I've also found that leather gets colder faster in temps below 10 degrees.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

NO nootheroptions, mittens are warmer. It's like science.

Mittens are warmer because your fingers are encased in insulating fabrics together creating more body heat.

From experience I also know mittens are warmer. I have some ground score fancy high end gloves that are not as warm as my battered basic mittens.

I like to wear light woven cheapo gloves under mine that have touch screen capabilities. This makes them even better.

MITTENS ARE BETTER


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree that mittens are warmer, my preference is the burton impact glove for its support. I find that if I wear a thin underglove either silk or synthetic it makes that glove much warmer. 

If it's damn cold then burton AK under mitten is my default. When it's that cold it's usually rock hard conditions and I can give up the support of the glove for the warmth, I don't ride as aggressively in really hard conditions.


----------



## G.I.Bro (Feb 5, 2013)

I rock Mittens with a thin liner glove inside... a lot warmer and I can pull my hand out if i need to do something that requires more dexterity.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

Mittens and liners underneath. I always use my mitten leashes and can easily throw them on and off midrun.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

liner said:


> Mittens and liners underneath. I always use my mitten leashes and can easily throw them on and off midrun.


Dakine Titans here and this is exactly what I do..... except I flip the outer layer off on the lift usually.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

mittens all day every day. unless its a spring glove kinda day, then its not mittens.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> NO nootheroptions, mittens are warmer. It's like science.
> 
> Mittens are warmer because your fingers are encased in insulating fabrics together creating more body heat.
> 
> ...


Correct. It is science. Mittens are warmer. Gloves have more surface area surrounding each finger. More surface area equals more exposure to cold. 

I like the idea of the gloves inside the mittens. I just bought a pair of Level Super Pipe gloves for the wrist protection. They are awesome but not as warm as a cheap pair of mittens.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Until recently i was using a pair of cheap supermarket gloves (albeit they were a decent build, and had the goretex logo). I never once felt cold or wet, but the fit was pretty dorky and had virtually no dexterity.

As per my recent thread, i just changed to a pair of Pow Transfilmers - a perfect combination of Mitten warmth (somewhat too warm at times), and glove (or even bare finger) dexterity. 

When your hands get too hot, flipping the lid gives some relief, and can be done mid run super easy


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> mittens all day every day. unless is a spring glove kinda day, then its not mittens.


+1 for this.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Swany Toasters mittens leather*

Mittens with a zipper to either vent of expose your glove liners. I keep a hand warmer in each just in case. After four years, my snowboard edge is chewing up the glove just from carrying it. The zipper also helps in drying them. My wife has the non leather one , I think the leather waterproofing is better.

Vent for warm
Zip up for cold 
1 hand warmer for Colorado cold


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

edlo said:


> Mittens with a zipper to either vent of expose your glove liners. I keep a hand warmer in each just in case. After four years, my snowboard edge is chewing up the glove just from carrying it. The zipper also helps in drying them. My wife has the non leather one , I think the leather waterproofing is better.


How do you like the gauntlet on those Toasters? I've been thinking about picking some up, but they look pretty short and I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to keep snow out at the wrist.

Oh, and to answer the thread, gloves when it's reasonable, mittens when it's cold. Actually, lately I've been wearing my OR shell mitts with just a pair of separate liner gloves, without the fleece liner mittens that actually came with them. They're light, waterproof, easy on and off, and have big gauntlets to keep out the pow. Perfect.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Mittens w/ leash and glove liners FTW!!!. More warm, comfy and stylishizzle. There's really not much more you can do with gloves that you cant do with mittens.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

tigre said:


> How do you like the gauntlet on those Toasters? I've been thinking about picking some up, but they look pretty short and I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to keep snow out at the wris
> View attachment 13978
> t.


Love these. Depending on you other clothes you'll get snow on your wrist but if you pull the string it pervents it from entering the hand. I prevent snow on my wrist with my other clothes. I call them wrist gators , not sure of their real name. My base layer, light jackets and shells have them, but I only use one at a time. If I use my jacket's gator the gloves get hot because it is basically pumping my body heat into my gloves. The small cuff also doesn't capture a lot of pow even if you drive your hands into the snow. I think the large gauntlets actually capture more snow . With my gators and the cuffband tightened, I alm sealed up really good. I swam throught waist high powder and stayed dry. My jacket sleeve can only move up so much because is held down.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

Jacket gator


----------

